# dodge tool leuchteffekt



## untread (11. Oktober 2002)

hallo, 
irgendwie bekomm ich den schönen "leuchteffekt" mit dem dodge tool nicht wirklich hin

http://www.voidix.com/crystals2.html

ich meine den effekt in den wurzeln (links unten) des kirstalls...
muss ich da eine andere farbe einstellen (nein oder?) ? 
bzw. was für ne oppacity wäre ca. angebracht? 


mfg untread


----------



## Lord Brain (12. Oktober 2002)

Wenn du das Dodge-Tool mehrmals an einer Stelle benutzt wird es dort immer heller, wie auch dort.

Wegen der opacity....da, wo der hellste Punkt ist könnte man 100% anwenden und nach aussen hin (etwas) weniger.

Schickes dodging ist 'ne reine Übungssache...also 'rumprobieren bis die Maus fault


----------



## untread (12. Oktober 2002)

oke danke..  
wird das automatisch so "türkis" oder wie?


----------



## X-trOn (12. Oktober 2002)

Ja es wird ganz automatisch heller, Dodge is im Prinzip nur mit weiß übermalen mit ein paar weich zeichen Filtern.

Wenn du die oppacity weit runter setzt musst du allerdings sehr offt klicken bevor  du einen Effekt siehst

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

